# Fishing with minnows- Strawberry



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I was wondering how to fish with minnows at strawberry? I went up there and tried it but I don't think I was doing it right. I was fishing a minnow 2 feet below a bobber.. Do I need to be drifting? Should the minnows be near the bottom?

I have talked to some people that say it works pretty good.. Anyone have sucess fishing with minnows up there?


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

You can look up old threads to see an illustration by LOAH, he's the master at minnow fishing. AS far as fishing with them, letting them sit on the lottom seems to work best. The big fish seem to cruise the bottom looking for dead or injured ones and letting them sit there works really well. A tip that LOAH had posted works for me, letting your bale on you reel stay open, this letting the fish swim with it and a chance of hooking up increases. Good luck, hope this helps


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I'd only consider myself a _master_ at a couple of things and those have nothing to do with fishing, unfortunately (nor do they seem very lucrative :? ).

But I've had some pretty decent success with the minnows. This is in no way 'my' method, although I'm always getting credit for it.

Small treble (16 is good)
Work the minnow's mouth open GENTLY
One barb at a time, go inside the mouth and out through the eye, the remaining barb going out under jaw.

I typically don't use a bubble or any weights. Most of my experience with a bubble or weights has been fishless, although I've had a couple of takes. They _do_ help get more distance, that's for sure.

My favorite Berry method is to walk along a steep shoreline and look for the big cruisers. They're around in the mornings, usually. Once I see one that looks like a slot buster (or a rainbow), I toss the minnow out about 10 feet in front of it.

The fish usually takes it, but sometimes they're either not interested or they've gotten spooked.

Once the minnow is being taken away, I let the fish go and make sure the line doesn't hang up on the bale or anything. After 20 or 30 seconds, the minnow is in the throat and I close the bale. The line tightens and I set the hook firmly. This rips the hook out of the minnow and buries it into the fish's throat or mouth.

Not the best routine for C&R.

I've seen someone using a circle hook by the dorsal fin of the minnow and just reeling in after the fish had it for awhile. The hook ended up right in the corner of the mouth and the fish could've easily been released. That minnow, I believe, was actually under a bubble.

Just not what I do. It seems to work for others.

Good luck.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's the link to the best minnow discussion we have had on here. Very informative for those who haven't learned this technique.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1637


----------

